# Muhle-glasshutte Sar



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I would appreciate any input on this particular model.

Thanks in advance

Martin


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Firstly thanks Potz,appreciated

Pulled the trigger and went for it ,very pleased



















Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Martin,

The only bit Im not keen on is the cyclops







But then I dont like em on any watch


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Very nice Martin,
> 
> The only bit Im not keen on is the cyclops
> 
> ...


Jas,

Cheers,this magnifier is different as it is ground into the glass and does not rise above it as in other cyclops.

I quote -"Transparent crystal on front which is 4 mm thick and features an internally ground magnifier for the date"

The rubber/steel combo bracelet also works very well in terms of comfort and grip

Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Martin


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nice that, a bit different from the norm. How big is it?


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

"Nice that, a bit different from the norm. How big is it?"

Dave,

Thanks, 42mm x 13mm but does not feel to big on the wrist,very simple and understated.

Does what it says on the tin (it comes in a steel container).

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice, Martin. I've been eyeing this watch for a while. I like the 'internal' cyclops solution, especially as I get older (







). Anonimo have a nice internal cyclops also: they put a small cyclops over the date window (at the level of the dial), leaving the crystal intact.


----------

